# S&W 642 38special opinions??



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Anybody own one of these or a similar model? Have seen some pretty good prices on them lately and wondering how owners like them.

I think I'd like the concealed hammer feature and don't think I'd have any problem with not being able to fire single action.

Not looking for a CCW so I'm not concerned about the 38special's use as a self-defense gun.......just something easy to carry and cheap to shoot while I'm hiking thru the woods or passing time target shooting in the backyard. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Anybody own one of these or a similar model? Have seen some pretty good prices on them lately and wondering how owners like them.
> 
> I think I'd like the concealed hammer feature and don't think I'd have any problem with not being able to fire single action.
> 
> ...


We've got one, it's a good gun. My wife uses it as her primary CCW gun. I just put a spring kit in it about a month or so ago to lessen the pull weight a little for her. 

The only thing I'll say when you're looking for one, try to find one with the pin on front sight. Ours is an integral sight so I can't replace it with a high viz or tritium front site. Aside from that it goes bang when you pull the trigger. :highfive:


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> We've got one, it's a good gun. I just put a spring kit in it about a month or so ago to lessen the pull weight a little for her.


It's a nice wheelgun and you won't be disappointed in S&W. As stated above, the trigger pull on S&W revolvers is too heavy for most folks . 
I've had a 642 and a MDL 60 and had trigger jobs done on both. For the $50 - $60 it costs for the trigger work it's well worth it.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

QUOTE: "you won't be disappointed in S&W."

I guess that's what I really wanted to ask without saying it. I certainly am not questioning S&W quality....but I can't believe the prices I'm seeing on these guns lately. Passed on a deal at $299 on Black Friday, (which I'm regretting now) and now I see one for $339. I've looked at a couple of the gun listing sites and don't even see used ones that cheap on there!!!!

I guess I was just wondering if there was anything I was missing or needed to know about the new ones.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Carried one as a backup for years. I will say it wasn't the most fun to shoot, or the most accurate but inside of 10yds it was great. I am looking for another one in the future as a ccw gun just cause it is easy to hide and utterly reliable. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> QUOTE: "you won't be disappointed in S&W."
> 
> I guess that's what I really wanted to ask without saying it. I certainly am not questioning S&W quality....but I can't believe the prices I'm seeing on these guns lately. Passed on a deal at $299 on Black Friday, (which I'm regretting now) and *now I see one for $339*. I've looked at a couple of the gun listing sites and don't even see used ones that cheap on there!!!!
> 
> I guess I was just wondering if there was anything I was missing or needed to know about the new ones.


Must be lookin at the Fin  That's a good price.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sharp Charge said:


> Must be lookin at the Fin  That's a good price.


I saw the one in the Fin. She looked like New.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

the 642 is a great little carry gun. I have one for the front pants pocket or you can wear it in a holster. Just my opinion bit I wouldnt have one just for shooting in the backyard. I would consider a 4" barell on a larger frame either 38 spl or 357 and just shoot the spls. The 642 really barks and has a stout recoil. The larger gun (more steel less recoil) will be much more pleasant to shoot. Pick the right tool for the job. Good luck.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

No trying to dissuade you from getting the 642 because they are great little CCW/backup guns but for what you say you want the gun for I might consider other options. As mentioned they are not a whole lot of fun to shoot. They are loud little buggers and recoil is definetly noticable, even with regular 38's not to mention the bloody thumb I get from the cylinder release slicing me up every time i shoot one for a while. 
I have a Ruger GP100 4" that is my woods gun carry/plinker and I actually would marry that pistol if laws allowed it. Used they can be found used for 250.00 or so. A Smith K/L frmae will cost a pretty penny more but no doubt they area more refined pistol with better triggers.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice.......but my biggest and actually probably only requirement of the gun I am now looking for is small...Small...SMALLLLLL. 
(2nd concern is cost to shoot)

I want something I can carry comfortably in the front pocket of my jeans. The hidden hammer 642 seems the best option. I have looked at the Ruger's but with the 642's being sold new for $299-$339...they just look to good to pass up.

I also probably will not be shooting it all that much....and unless I'm attacked in the woods unexpectedly....I'll be wearing hearing protection whenever shooting it.

Thanks again for the opinions....interesting reading...


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Just a suggestion here but if you might be interested in an auto you might look at a Rock Island 45 ACP. The down side is ammo cost but I reload. I have heard Taurus makes a decent revolver Not the same quality as a Smith but they are a lower price. Guessing you could by new around 400 or a bit higher


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Not even considering a semi. I'm a revolver guy 100%. Just my own opinion and taste...nothing against semi's.

Also...the prices I have been seeing for NEW 642's are way cheaper than any others (Taurus and Ruger)...thats what my original post was all about....wondering if they were making a cheaper version now to sell at a lower price?


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

No changes in the 642..same great little pistol.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

That's what I wanted to hear!!!!

Just saw them for $319 brand new.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> That's what I wanted to hear!!!!
> 
> Just saw them for $319 brand new.


That's a great Deal! I was always a Revolver guy - but I just bought my first Pistol - and now I am a changed man.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have the 642 airwt for my carry gun love it,if youre looking for a plinker for carrying in the woods I suggest a 22 lr mag combo 6 inch whl gun,cheap to shoot & you can add the 22 mag cyl for heavier stuff.


----------

